# Kutski Radio1



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Who's listening tonight guys?

Gammer's in the studio tonight too.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

I recorded it last nite and listened today. Always a good show!


----------

